# New Members and PM’s



## sbelle

I was under the impression that new members had to have a certain number of posts before they could send a PM, but I’m not sure that is correct.   What are the rules these days ?  

I am curious because about a month ago I had a new member with no posts pm me to ask about buying one of my bags.  I ignored the pm and didn’t hear anything more.


----------



## Swanky

Only @Vlad can answer this


----------



## Swanky

@Vlad


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> I was under the impression that new members had to have a certain number of posts before they could send a PM, but I’m not sure that is correct.   What are the rules these days ?
> 
> I am curious because about a month ago I had a new member with no posts pm me to ask about buying one of my bags.  I ignored the pm and didn’t hear anything more.



I get these occasionally, usually asking me for my SAs info. It’s annoying and very presumptuous, but I just ignore them or say something noncommittal.


----------



## sbelle

I thought I remembered -- and thus why I was asking the question -- that a new member had to have posted 5 times (or some number) before they could send a PM.  In my case, they had no posts.  This may have changed and maybe a new member can PM from the moment they sign up.  If it has changed, I liked it the old way.


----------



## Swanky

I don't care for it either!  Hopefully @Vlad can confirm soon!


----------



## Vlad

It was enabled for newly registered users, but I've disabled it until they reach the verified status after 5 days and 5 posts.


----------



## sbelle

Thanks Vlad !


----------



## rjs710

Would this have anything to do with with my post keeps getting closed for comments/replies?
Thanks for your help.
Please tell me what I may be doing wrong with this post https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-taylor-tote.1046685/
I am trying to request help to authentic a Coach purse.
When I send a new thread with pictures and the information it gets closed for comments.
Thank you for your time and assistance.


----------



## V0N1B2

rjs710 said:


> Would this have anything to do with with my post keeps getting closed for comments/replies?
> Thanks for your help.
> Please tell me what I may be doing wrong with this post https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-taylor-tote.1046685/
> I am trying to request help to authentic a Coach purse.
> When I send a new thread with pictures and the information it gets closed for comments.
> Thank you for your time and assistance.


Your posts and threads are being removed and/or closed because you're posting in the wrong spots. 
There is an existing Authenticate This Coach thread, and an ID This Coach thread. You should be posting your requests in those threads, instead on creating new ones. You skipped over them completely when you made a new thread. Go to the Coach forum and look at the display of threads and sub-forums.
You should be seeing this:


----------



## IntheOcean

rjs710 said:


> Would this have anything to do with with my post keeps getting closed for comments/replies?
> Thanks for your help.
> Please tell me what I may be doing wrong with this post https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-taylor-tote.1046685/
> I am trying to request help to authentic a Coach purse.
> When I send a new thread with pictures and the information it gets closed for comments.
> Thank you for your time and assistance.


Hi. You're not supposed to create new treads for authentication. You posted in the appropriate thread for the first time, then created a new thread and were told where all the authentication requests should be posted.


----------



## Swanky

rjs710 said:


> Would this have anything to do with with my post keeps getting closed for comments/replies?
> Thanks for your help.
> Please tell me what I may be doing wrong with this post https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-taylor-tote.1046685/
> I am trying to request help to authentic a Coach purse.
> When I send a new thread with pictures and the information it gets closed for comments.
> Thank you for your time and assistance.



A couple of things!
ALL authenticity requests are required to be in the provided Authenticate This threads provided. You actually posted there, then 2 more times in individual threads…. which is odd because you've used the Coach AT thread since April this year.  

1) as mentioned all requests must be in the provided thread
2) we don’t allow duplicates
3) a member was kind enough to link the correct thread, but you’d already posted there.




americandreaming said:


> Post your request here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


----------



## rjs710

Swanky said:


> A couple of things!
> ALL authenticity requests are required to be in the provided Authenticate This threads provided. You actually posted there, then 2 more times in individual threads…. which is odd because you've used the Coach AT thread since April this year.
> 
> 1) as mentioned all requests must be in the provided thread
> 2) we don’t allow duplicates
> 3) a member was kind enough to link the correct thread, but you’d already posted there.


Thank you for the information. I was having trouble with the site and had only used it one other time. My apologizes for the confusion.


----------



## rjs710

V0N1B2 said:


> Your posts and threads are being removed and/or closed because you're posting in the wrong spots.
> There is an existing Authenticate This Coach thread, and an ID This Coach thread. You should be posting your requests in those threads, instead on creating new ones. You skipped over them completely when you made a new thread. Go to the Coach forum and look at the display of threads and sub-forums.
> You should be seeing this:
> View attachment 5215910
> View attachment 5215911


Thanks. I appreciate your help. I was having some problems with the site and had only used it one other time. Thank you for the screen shots. Very nice of you. My apologies for any confusion.


----------



## V0N1B2

rjs710 said:


> Thanks. I appreciate your help. I was having some problems with the site and had only used it one other time. Thank you for the screen shots. Very nice of you. My apologies for any confusion.


No problem. It’s a big site - there’s a lot here to read through. It takes a while to familiarize yourself with everything.


----------



## rjs710

Sorry to bother you. If I may ask another question please. I did try to reposted just like you mentioned. Not sure if it was removed. I was wondering if you could see it?


----------



## muchstuff

rjs710 said:


> Sorry to bother you. If I may ask another question please. I did try to reposted just like you mentioned. Not sure if it was removed. I was wondering if you could see it?


As mentioned, you can't start a new thread, you have to post in the established AT thread, see the link below...please read the first post to make sure you have all the info and photos needed.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ch-see-first-post-for-format.889527/page-4424


----------



## Swanky

rjs710 said:


> Sorry to bother you. If I may ask another question please. I did try to reposted just like you mentioned. Not sure if it was removed. I was wondering if you could see it?


It was removed with an explanation...  you already posted it once, we don't allow duplicates.  Please do not post anything more than ONCE, in total, your request was posted at least 4 times.


----------



## rjs710

Swanky said:


> It was removed with an explanation...  you already posted it once, we don't allow duplicates.  Please do not post anything more than ONCE, in total, your request was posted at least 4 times.


Sorry I did not mean to post it 4 times. My mistake. Just trying to figure out the website. I only used it one other time before.
Can I still post it to the correct location or is that not allowed now.


----------



## Swanky

rjs710 said:


> Sorry I did not mean to post it 4 times. My mistake. Just trying to figure out the website. I only used it one other time before.
> Can I still post it to the correct location or is that not allowed now.


No, you already posted it there. Once only please 
Authenticators have the freedom of offering opinion or not.


----------



## rjs710

Thank you! Sorry to upset folks on this site. I hope they consider giving me their opinion.
Thanks for your time and assistance.


----------



## jennypooh04

I have more than 5 posts but can’t pm


----------



## muchstuff

jennypooh04 said:


> I have more than 5 posts but can’t pm


It's possible the person you're trying to PM has a privacy setting.


----------



## jennypooh04

Oh ok thank you I haven’t seen the pm option on a few user profiles I clicked on


----------



## muchstuff

jennypooh04 said:


> Oh ok thank you I haven’t seen the pm option on a few user profiles I clicked on


If you click on the name under the avatar on the left side of a post this is what you should see.


----------



## chnl.luv

Vlad said:


> It was enabled for newly registered users, but I've disabled it until they reach the verified status after 5 days and 5 posts.


Thank you! When did this change?


----------



## Vlad

chnl.luv said:


> Thank you! When did this change?



A few months ago.


----------



## MonoP

Vlad said:


> It was enabled for newly registered users, but I've disabled it until they reach the verified status after 5 days and 5 posts.


I’m not sure why all the sudden I cannot pm other members to ask for sa info. I was able to do that last year.


----------



## Vlad

MonoP said:


> I’m not sure why all the sudden I cannot pm other members to ask for sa info. I was able to do that last year.



You need two more posts (5 total) to enable PMing on your account.


----------



## MonoP

Vlad said:


> You need two more posts (5 total) to enable PMing on your account.


Thank you!


----------



## fayeyfp

New here. Trying to complete the verified status. Thanks


----------



## cookie342022

sbelle said:


> I was under the impression that new members had to have a certain number of posts before they could send a PM, but I’m not sure that is correct.   What are the rules these days ?
> 
> I am curious because about a month ago I had a new member with no posts pm me to ask about buying one of my bags.  I ignored the pm and didn’t hear anything more.




Hello,I just registered for an account andI agree with you. I'd love to get a collective list of new rules and requirements of tpf bloggers just soI know whatI can and can't do right from the beginning. Not a huge blogger so this is all new to me so please show patience and understanding


----------



## Swanky

Everything you need to know are “stickied” at the top of this forum, including this thread:





						New Registered Member Limitations
					

As of today, newly registered members are limited from posting new threads of their own and editing their own profiles. You may still post in the countless existing discussions, just not create new threads.  After posting 5 posts in existing discussion threads and being registered for 5 or more...




					forum.purseblog.com
				






cookie342022 said:


> Hello,I just registered for an account andI agree with you. I'd love to get a collective list of new rules and requirements of tpf bloggers just soI know whatI can and can't do right from the beginning. Not a huge blogger so this is all new to me so please show patience and understanding


----------



## SueMKnight

Vlad said:


> It was enabled for newly registered users, but I've disabled it until they reach the verified status after 5 days and 5 posts.


Hi Vlad, I've been registered since 2013 and although I don't often post I've been flagged as a new member and am unable to start a thread. Could this be changed please?


----------



## Swanky

SueMKnight said:


> Hi Vlad, I've been registered since 2013 and although I don't often post I've been flagged as a new member and am unable to start a thread. Could this be changed please?



You only had 3 posts until you asked this question, I think the minimum is 5.  Please try again!


----------



## SueMKnight

Ah ok, I thought it was only new members that had to make 5 posts. Thanks for your reply


----------

